# ups is so nice!!!!!!!!!!!!



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

the box!!!


jwt ecu!!!!


crusty hks bov!!!!


hks baby!!


the ghetto mock up!!!!




well since the ser arrived i decided to swap over to sr20... sorry guys. this kit is already fabed for 1995 ser. i will update later. more to come with fmic, 370cc injectors, new bov, ect...


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

this was had right at 650 shipped. with ecu and all!!! cant beat that price...... ecu alone is that so i got a very good deal :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Side mount? Man, go FM...


BTW: almost forgot, sweet deal. Does the turbo need to be rebuilt? Or is it in good condition? (no shaft play, good compressor wheel?)


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

teah fmic for sure, very minor shaft play. good seals, yep i think its a pretty good deal


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good deal man...but ide fmic for that BLING BLING factor haha


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice setup, be sure to keep us posted.


Btw, is that nail polish on your thumb?


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Nice setup, be sure to keep us posted.
> 
> 
> Btw, is that nail polish on your thumb?


haha my wifes car she wanted to help open it. she is a nail tech and always has her nails done.


----------

